# is it possible to get a visa??



## claire983 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm a 26 year old single parent, working part-time, cant work full time because of childcare issues. I would so like to make a fresh start for myself and my daughter in New Jersey America and im wondering is this possible regarding a visa. I am a qualified Childcare assisstant, with FETAC Level 4 Childcare And Development and halfway through my Level5. 
I do have an Aunt and cousins over there and they will help me get a visa if possible, im just wondering is it possible and where do i start,????? 
would be very grateful for any information anybody could give me,


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

claire983 said:


> I'm a 26 year old single parent, working part-time, cant work full time because of childcare issues. I would so like to make a fresh start for myself and my daughter in New Jersey America and im wondering is this possible regarding a visa. I am a qualified Childcare assisstant, with FETAC Level 4 Childcare And Development and halfway through my Level5.
> I do have an Aunt and cousins over there and they will help me get a visa if possible, im just wondering is it possible and where do i start,?????
> would be very grateful for any information anybody could give me,


Start here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...ica/30374-looking-live-america-will-help.html


----------



## claire983 (Mar 9, 2010)

* Are you married to or considering marrying a US citizen, a permenant resident, or someone on a non-immigrant visa? no
* Do you have a child over 21 who is a US citizen? no
* Do you have a sibling over 21 who is a US citizen? no
* Do you have a parent who is/was a US citizen? no
* Do you have grandparents who are/were US citizens? no
* Do you have an academic degree? FETAC LEVEL 4 AND 5 CHILDCARE AND DEVELOPMENT.
* Do you have specialist skills? Early Childcare Educator
* Do you work in your home country a high-or medium-level position for a multinational employer with offices in the US? no
* Do you have an extraordinary ability in anything? no
* Are you an accomplished fashion model? no
* Are you a minister of religion or religious worker? no
* Are you interested in menial seasonal work? no
* Are you interested in becoming a student and, if so, do you have the necessary capital? no
* Are you a student or recent graduate in your home country? yes
* Are you a potential intern/trainee for an organization such as a hotel? no
* Do you have at least $200,000 in cash and an entrepreneurial spirit? no
* Do you have at least $500,000 in cash? no 
* Do you have at least $1,000,000 in cash? no
* Do you have a business in another country and are you in a position to expand your business activities to the US? no
* Are you in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum? no
* Are you an Australian citizen? no
* Are you a Canadian or Mexican citizen?no
* Are you a Singaporean or Chilean citizen?no
* Are you a citizen of the Pacific nations of Palau, Marshall Islands or Federated States of Micronesia?no
* Are you 50% Native American by blood but born in Canada? no
* Are you an Irish citizen in university education or recently graduated? no
* Were you, your spouse or your parents born in any country other than Brazil, Canada, China (mainland-born), Colombia, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Guatemala, Haiti, India, Jamaica, Mexico, Pakistan, Peru, Philippines, Poland, South Korea, United Kingdom (except Northern Ireland) and its dependent territories, or Vietnam? no
* Do you have current knowledge to assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime? no
* Do you have connections with a member of Congress? no


Potential Skeletons

* Have you ever been arrested for anything, anywhere? no
* Do you suffer from a serious communicable disease? no
* Do you suffer from a mental disorder?
* Have you ever broken the terms of any previous visit to the US? no
* Do you any connections whatsoever with countries the US might consider as terrorist in nature? no

as i have answered no to just about every question is there any hope of me even continuing to look into this ???


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

claire983 said:


> * Do you have an academic degree? FETAC LEVEL 4 AND 5 CHILDCARE AND DEVELOPMENT.
> * Do you have specialist skills? Early Childcare Educator
> * Are you a student or recent graduate in your home country? yes
> as i have answered no to just about every question is there any hope of me even continuing to look into this ???


Look at au pair programs or BUNAC to see if you qualify there. The visa is the same in both cases -- a J1. Won't provide a direct path to anything permenant but it'll get you over here for a while.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Look at au pair programs or BUNAC to see if you qualify there. The visa is the same in both cases -- a J1. Won't provide a direct path to anything permenant but it'll get you over here for a while.


Quick question Fatbrit - what about OP's child?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Quick question Fatbrit - what about OP's child?


There's nothing to stop her bringing the child on a J2. The main issue is that she wants a new start and the visa only gives her a busman's holiday.


----------



## claire983 (Mar 9, 2010)

What is the difference between a J1 and a J2 visa?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

claire983 said:


> What is the difference between a J1 and a J2 visa?


J1 is for you, J2 is for kids and/or spouses.


----------

